# A small gift idea



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I just discovered these free patterns for lace bookmarks by Sivia Harding: http://www.siviaharding.com/patterns/diamond_lace_bookmark/ and http://www.siviaharding.com/ArchesBookmark.pdf
They are very sweet and while I am thinking they would be good projects for me as a newbie knitter to do my first lace projects, they would also make a nice small gift or remembrance. And you experienced knitters could probably do a bunch in an afternoon with leftover lace weight yarn!


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the reference. I've been thinking about bookmarks.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I love the diamond one. When I get back home I might give it a try.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very nice, thank you for the links.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the links. :sm24:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very pretty....thanks


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you for the links. The bookmarks look very pretty. Are they made with 2 double-pointed needles and if so why?

Don't know if I'll do one or both of these or not. Do people use proper bookmarks? I more often just use a piece of card or an envelope or just anything that is close by.

Gill


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Knitting Gill said:


> Thank you for the links. The bookmarks look very pretty. Are they made with 2 double-pointed needles and if so why?
> 
> Don't know if I'll do one or both of these or not. Do people use proper bookmarks? I more often just use a piece of card or an envelope or just anything that is close by.
> 
> Gill


Yes, I found the DPN reference curious too. Bookmarks: I've long been a reader and use anything too. However, I also have a few heirloom bookmarks that I treasure and they always fill me with memories when I do use them.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the link


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

How pretty. Great gift for people who still read *real* books!????


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank! Could the DPN reference be because they are usually shorter needles?


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

Beautiful book mark. Badly needed item try it immediately. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Would be a great gift.....thank you


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Thank you for the link. I love making bookmarks. That is a special one.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

I do read real books. I love them and I do use bookmarks but sometimes if I can't find one I will use whatever is handy even a scrap of paper.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Knitting Gill said:


> Thank you for the links. The bookmarks look very pretty. Are they made with 2 double-pointed needles and if so why?
> 
> Don't know if I'll do one or both of these or not. Do people use proper bookmarks? I more often just use a piece of card or an envelope or just anything that is close by.
> 
> Gill


I think the dpn's would be easier since there are fewer stitches. I use dpn's as straight needles for many projects that don't have lots of stitches.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you for the patterns. I am making bookmarks for the Tour of the Arts next year. It's nice to have several different patterns.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

MousePotatoKnits said:


> Thank you for the patterns. I am making bookmarks for the Tour of the Arts next year. It's nice to have several different patterns.


What's Tour of the Arts? Why are you making bookmarks? What other patterns are you using? : )


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

What a timely post. I have a very dear friend with whom I just spent some time. Her life right now is stressful. She is a reader and has several "prayer" books that she uses daily. This will be the perfect Christmas gift for her. Thank you so much for the post and the links. I'm off to find yarn and teeny tiny needles for the first one. Thanks again and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

jberg said:


> What a timely post. I have a very dear friend with whom I just spent some time. Her life right now is stressful. She is a reader and has several "prayer" books that she uses daily. This will be the perfect Christmas gift for her. Thank you so much for the post and the links. I'm off to find yarn and teeny tiny needles for the first one. Thanks again and Happy Needling. jberg


That is so sweet, jberg. Thank you for sharing that. What a beautiful friend you are. I hope you make one for yourself, too, in your favorite color. Celebrating Being is a good thing.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

"Celebrating Being is a good thing."

Thanks so much for your response. Can I have the above sentence tattooed on my body??? Love it. And yes, I think I will spoil me and make a bookmark for myself too. Thank you so much.....Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful lace. Thanks for sharing the links.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you for these. I also use real bookmarks when I can. I have not had handmade ones in forever.


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you. They're lovely


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Those are fun! Thanks for the links.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

moonriver said:


> Would be a great gift.....thank you


I treasure a hand made cross that I was given about 40 yrs ago...


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing these, they are very dainty.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for sharing these. Even though I have a NOOK, I am also still a 'real book' reader, and have some close friends that are real book readers that would love these too.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks for the links


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you :sm24:


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these links--there is no better gift for a reader than a beautiful bookmark.


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

With regard to the small needles, I found small needles in a yarn shop in a town I was visiting in August. They were available in plastic or steel. These to me are preferable to using dpns as I tried knitting socks with those and the stitches kept falling off. I gave up! 

I would like to get around sometime to knitting a bookmark.

Gill


----------

